# 2013 Test, noting EMT



## Guest (Mar 5, 2013)

I could not find where on the application to note that I have an EMT cert..

On the page:


> To update your *Applicant Information*, please go to MaCS Job Opportunities page and select "**Update MaCS Account*".
> The purpose of this application is to allow you to update *contact information* as well as *Veteran status, EMT certification, and language fluency*. In addition, filling out this application will permit you access into the MaCS system to view the contact information you have listed in your Master Profile.


Any ideas?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I've always had to add it after the fact by emailing certs, they got back pretty quick.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2013)

I went to 1 Ashburton Place with my original DD-214 and had no problem getting veteran status.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

You are not updating your application for the Police Officer/Trooper Exam. "Update MaCS Account" is a job opportunity you have to apply for. After you click on Apply it takes you to Agency-wide questions. #7 is the one to add your EMT cert. Once you have selected the level of certification click on Save & Proceed. On the page that takes you to, add your documentation as an attachment.


----------

